# Poker Ride



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Saturday was a Poker Ride just a few miles down the road. I thought it sounded like fun so decided to go. Once Craig learned I was going, he decided he had to go, despite me telling him he didn't.

Now, in the first 3 years (we've been together 5) I barely got him on a horse 3 times... it was a dead broke horse I had given him. I gave up, he just doesn't like to ride, and gave the horse to my friend. I did get him on Harley once for less than 5 minutes after tons of begging, and one crazy day he wanted to cheer me up so hopped on Braveheart, bareback with not even a halter... that lasted about 2 seconds haha!!! Anyhow, Craig is NOT a rider, and while I would love him to join me on rides, I'm ok with that. So, it was a huge shock that he decided to go on a 3.5 hour ride!!!

He was very concerned that the horse he rode would act up and dump him haha. I told him over and over, Summer is good, she doesn't buck, rear, bolt, perfect trail horse. But he was still nervous. But then after, he told me he was very impressed with her! She was just as I said.... even with Calista throwing fits right in front of her, a horse a few up freaking out, most all other horses trotting/running up and down the hills... she just calmly walked along  

He said he enjoyed the first half, but the second half his butt was sore haha (he did use my gel seat saver, but still...). Then the next day his back hurt, so he says he's never riding again... sigh! Well, it was good while it lasted lol!

Anyhow, here are some photos from the ride. This is basically my backyard... I love it here  It's so pretty! 

Full album here: PokerRideNov09 pictures by CheyAut - Photobucket


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Sounds like a great time! I'm usually a lone rider so I can sympathize w/ not having a riding family. In the past I have often wished my family was more into it, and recently my mom has expressed some interest in riding on a cattle drive, and now I'm not sure if I want her to! I worry that she will get hurt. My nephew has also recently started riding w/ me, but he's a beginner and it's really limited where I feel comfortable taking him to ride. And sometimes I sort of miss it just being me and my horse!

I may also soon have a neighbor to ride w/ me, she bought a horse for her daughter, and I could be wrong, but I have a feeling the daughter may not take to it, and it may be her horse!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't mind riding alone now and then, but it's nice to have good company  My best friend would go with me, but she moved across the country last month  Hubby's upset about it because now he feels he has to go since she would've, even though I keep telling him he doesn't!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Gorgeous pix. Now that he has had a good experience, maybe he will begin to get the urge more often. Especially after the soreness wears off.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow! Beautiful pictures! I love Arizona. I have been before when my grandparents used to live up there, but not in a long time.

That's how my boyfreind is! He is slowly riding them more and more, and the other night we watched a John Lyons video and I think I have him hooked  He says he will ride anytime I want him too, just not in Wranglers! Haha, maybe I can get him into cinch jeans instead of those dang loose carpenter jeans!


----------

